# temp a tarantula can survive at?



## Longbord1 (Oct 24, 2005)

it gets pretty cold at this time in NY so what is the temperature that a tarantula can survive in highest and lowest? im thinking pretty low considering they are spiders and that in the desert it gets pretty damn cold..

mike


----------



## matty J (Oct 24, 2005)

It really depends on the species. Is it from a desert????? I'd image it would be alittle more adapt to cooler weather. The nights are cool in the desert. And if it were to be from a Tropical Rainforest, then the T would likely be more sensitive to the cool weather because its rarely if ever cool in the jungle.


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah thats what im thinking. but how cold can a tarantula really survive at?


----------



## fscorpion (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, it depends from species to species...the native US species can survive pretty low temperatures in their burrows during winter, though no species can survive freezing...mine used to stand 15-16 C for shor periods and I don't have native US species  but I think its not very healthy for the tarantulas...


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Temp control*

Well from it shouldn't matter where they come from. It is how they had to adapt to the enviroment they happen to live in now. I know from experience that the temp. change will determine alot. They might not eat as much or often in cooler weather. Just becarefull you don't expose them to low of a temp no matter where they come from. They are not in there natural enviroment now so that plays a larger roll in what they have become adjusted too. Mine are usually kept at 75 to 85 at all times..........Just remember to mist them weekly too! This will help if your conditions are too dry also. You don't want to stress them if they are near molting!! I never have had an T yet loose a leg!! But I have heard of many others that have said they had because of too dry of conitions. Also don't over water them either cause you don't want to create mold or mites!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beccas_824 (Oct 24, 2005)

Like stated above, it will really vary from speices to speices. I wouldn't let any of my T's get below 60 F for any extended period of time. A few minutes at cold temps. may not hurt them, but for long term, I wouldn't want to keep them too cold.
If your don't have central heat at your place, perhaps you should invest in some kind of small heater. i have one of those oil-filled ones. it was 50$ at Wal_mart. its super safe too-it automatically turns off at whatever temp you set it at, and if it gets knocked over it automatically shuts off as well.


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Climate*

Also remember that alot of T's burrow deep so in the desert settings they would not be as exposed at one would think......


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 12, 2005)

Our thermostat was at 60 degrees when I woke up, this morning, and my collection is right by a window. Considering all but one are tropical, should I be worried about them? I'd hate to lose any.


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Dec 12, 2005)

Beccas_824 said:
			
		

> If your don't have central heat at your place, perhaps you should invest in some kind of small heater. i have one of those oil-filled ones. it was 50$ at Wal_mart. its super safe too-it automatically turns off at whatever temp you set it at, and if it gets knocked over it automatically shuts off as well.


Hey beccas, I got question about those oil heaters? do they work in a blackout? I need a way to keep my Ts safe when the power goes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyst (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah they'll work when the power's out. They run off of oil or kerosene and don't have blowers on them so no electricity is needed. Below are ones at WalMart.

Here's an Oil-filled one:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2403497

Here's a kerosene one:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2349688

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 12, 2005)

Pyst said:
			
		

> Yeah they'll work when the power's out. They run off of oil or kerosene and don't have blowers on them so no electricity is needed. Below are ones at WalMart.
> 
> Here's an Oil-filled one:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2403497]


Well, this one is actually powered using electricity. The oil is simply heated using an electric heating element. The oil will retain the hear for a while and should use less electricity than one of the basic blower type units.




			
				Pyst said:
			
		

> Here's a kerosene one:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2349688


This is not recommended for indoor use as it will give off carbon monoxide. You need very good ventilation when using one of these.

There aren't too options avaialable for indoor use that don't require electricity.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Feel Camile (Jan 18, 2018)

Whiskeypunk said:


> Hey beccas, I got question about those oil heaters? do they work in a blackout? I need a way to keep my Ts safe when the power goes out.


Omg, me too...my electricity went out, one time, RIGHT when it got cold. But they were ok by the next day.


----------



## lateapexpredator (Jan 18, 2018)

Feel Camile said:


> Omg, me too...my electricity went out, one time, RIGHT when it got cold. But they were ok by the next day.


This post is over 12 years old...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Jan 18, 2018)

Well when i used to keep my b albo in my classroom it could get pretty cold. Heat gets turned off on weekends and at night and i remember my room was probably in the mid 40's a few times. One of the biggest reasons I dont keep any t's in my classroom. The B albo is doing fine at home now


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rise from your grave necro thread ! We still prefer to keep our t’s warm but being cold is not a huge deal...
The place I moved into never seems to get warmer than 63 and all my t’s, tropical or not, seem to be just fine if eating a bit less.


----------



## pirminiamac (Jan 21, 2018)

Haha I like these zombie threads, let's compare notes from 12years ago why not  mine never drop below 70 but it's good to know they can go lower if It was ever necessary


----------

